
Launched Grupa.io = Airbnb but for Product Engineering - geniusgeek
https://www.grupa.io
======
geniusgeek
The rate at which product ideas and startups are generated outpaces rate of
talents entrants; Hence the talent pipeline scarcity problem. There’s the
scramble to hire and retain software engineers as Businesses become software
enabled, and companies seek to “own" their resources/talents. Also, human
potential of existing talents are limited and underutilized due to 9-5 work
mode and labor contracts/laws. The current work models which was once suited
for manual labor, no longer applies for creative work, hence "Engineers seek
for more flexible options and the opportunity to do their best work with their
crew and at their terms"

Although Freelance platforms offered self employment, but they are broken as
they are designed for projects, not PRODUCTS (which are built iteratively).
Plus they offer no guarantee for work and management of products.

“Product Engineering In The Cloud” calls for the need to reinvent commitment
(how we find and engage talents), and how we build Products; This is why we
built Grupa ([https://www.grupa.io](https://www.grupa.io)) ; a platform that
provide access to elite engineering teams using iterative-subscription model
to product engineering

